# Hey! From Rhode Island



## 1William (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello folks,

I'm new to this forum and thought I would just say hello. If any of you are ever in Rhode Island, please come down and say hi.


Best regards
William


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome!

I lived there 20 years ago while at Brown, and studied Uechi-ryu.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Kacey (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello from North of the Border, William!  :wavey:

I saw your post in the School's forum about what you folks are doing over in East Greenwich.  Looks like very cool stuff! 

Hope you enjoy MartialTalk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

AoG


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## jdp29 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello....from Rhode Island myself!!!


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Happy posting...


----------



## stickarts (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Tames D (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey! From California ... welcome to MT, William ... enjoy!


----------



## 1William (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome shout everyone. I look forward to interacting with you all in the days and weeks to come.


Arnisador: 
Cool. What part of the Country (if you're in the country) are you living now? I moved here a few years ago from the West coast. New blood in the area so to speak. 

Carol K: 
Thanks! I think we have a pretty good program coming together here. I'm adding my FMA and MT experience to the mix. I've had Tuhon Gaje here twice so far. This summer we will likely have Tuhon and Tim Waid here again. I'm also planning on bringing in my friends (and instructors) Guro John Daniels and Ajarn Steve Wilson to introduce folks to their FMA , Muay Thai & Krabi-Krabong. You're more then welcome to come down.

jdp29:
Hey fellow Rhode Islander! Good to hear from you D. I used to train with some of Guru Plink's guys back in Oregon. Not exactly what you're doing, but in the same vein.


Best regards,
William


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2007)

1William said:


> Arnisador:
> Cool. What part of the Country (if you're in the country) are you living now? I moved here a few years ago from the West coast.



I'm in Indiana now. I moved here from California (San Jose)! I've moved around a lot.


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 1, 2007)

welcome to the site and the state...:drinkbeer 

im up in northern RI.. train in EPK Kenpo.  i might  have to come check the school out some time.


----------



## 1William (Mar 2, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> welcome to the site and the state...:drinkbeer
> 
> im up in northern RI.. train in EPK Kenpo. i might have to come check the school out some time.


 
Is that a Guinness? 

Hey, you're welcome to come down and check us out anytime. 




William


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome, William!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

